# [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)



## Eule4 (31. Juli 2017)

*[Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle zusammen hier, war bisher nur stiller Mitleser und habe mich jetzt aufgrund dieses Posts registriert. 

Aufgrund eines Umzuges bin ich nun in der glücklichen Lage einen FTTH-Anschluss zu besitzen (DL 200 Mbit/UL 100 Mbit).
Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Allzweck-Server zu Hause hinzustellen.
Je nach Lust, Laune und Bedarf möchte ich diesen für verschiedene Zwecke nutzen.
Für den Anfang hauptsächlich aber erstmal wohl als Gameserver für Source-Spiele (TF2, DOD:S, CS:S/CS:GO, etc.) und TS3-Server.
Später vielleicht noch einen Webserver, NAS/Cloud o. Ä.

Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich von Hardwareanforderungen an Server keine wirkliche Ahnung habe, im Gegensatz zu Gaming-PCs.
Was hat ein Gameserver ca. für Anforderungen an die Hardware? Wie sieht es bei z. B. drei parallel laufenden Gameservern aus?
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen, gerne auch mit Lektüre oder weiterführenden Links? Ich habe selbst schon viel im Internet gesucht, bin aber nicht wirklich schlau geworden.

Würde für mein beschriebenes Szenario bspw. ein System mit einem Intel Xeon E3-1220v6 (3 GHz) auf einem Intel B250 Mainboard und 16GB DDR4-RAM ausreichen?
Meine Idee war das alles so klein wie möglich zu halten, daher bevorzugt ein Mini-ITX Mainbaord inkl. kompaktem HTPC-Gehäuse.

Ich freue mich schon auf Ideen, Tipps und eine konstruktive Diskussion mit euch!

Viele Grüße


----------



## niklasschaefer (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Hallo,
ja würde schon in Richtung Xeon von der Hardware gehen Aber die Skylake eund Kabylake CPUs funktionieren nicht auf einem B, H oder Z Chipsatz. Du benötigst ein C232 oder C236 Chipsatz-Mainboar sind allerdings entsprechend teurer. Würde bei einem Server eher in Richtung 32GB Ram gehen. Mini-itx gibt es auch mit eintsprechenden C-Mainboards. ECC-Ram würde ich ebenfalls nutzen und eine CPU + SMT wählen also mindestens 1245V6 nehmen

Nun zum allgemeinen, es geehört zum Hosten und bereitstellen von Servern schon ein bisschen Erfahrung und Kompetenz. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es eine fachspezifische Ausbildung in dem Bereich. Hast du sowas schon mal gemacht? Welches Betriebssystem möctest du einsetzen? Ich würde alles persönlich in seperate VM´s packen somit bist du sehr flexibel wenn du später mal die Hardware tauschen willst. 

NAS/Cloud zum Schutz in eine VM mit OpenMediaVault/XPEnology oder Linux/Samba oder klassisch Windows Server. Cloud dann über Owncloud oder Nextcloud. Dazu dann noch das System härten. Teilweise Splittung auf eine DMZ für die Game-Server und eine Hardware-Firewall welche differenzierte Lan-Segmente bereitstellt.  Für die Cloud dann bitte  ein VPN bereitstellen fährst du am sichersten mit wenn dir deine daten was wert sind. 

OS auf eine kleine SSD und Daten für die VM´s auf ein RAID 10 mit z.b. 4x1TB gehen. Kapazität natürlich das nehmen was du benötigst. Aber wenn du magst kann man sich gerne nochmal austauschen bei der späteren Umsetzung vom Server.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Eule4 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Hallo,

vielen Dank erstmal für deine Anregungen und Tipps!

Den B250 Chipsatz hatte ich aufgrund dieser Tabelle ausgewählt, dann ist diese anscheinend nicht korrekt?
Intel-Chipsatze – Wikipedia
Aufgrund der Features wird es wohl auf den C236 hinauslaufen (wobei ich jetzt ad hoc nur ein Mini-ITX Board für C232 und keines für C236 gefunden habe. Dort nur ein µATX...).
Hast du hier eine Idee? Oder reicht der C232 aus?
Zur Not muss ich von dem Wunsch eines möglichst kleinen Server (soll unauffällig im Wohnzimmer stehen) etwas abrücken.

Und aufgrund der 12x5 empfiehlst du eine CPU mit iGPU?
Das mit dem SMT hatte ich gar nicht beachtet, da ich nur grob geschaut habe, bzw. diese Angabe bei Alternate auch inkorrekt ist, aber stimme dir da zu.

So ein großes Projekt habe ich bisher nicht in Angriff genommen, bin aber was IT generell, Programmierung und Netzwerktechnik recht fit, da ich mich seit meiner Jugend damit beschäftige und gelernter FIAE bin (wobei ich dort nichts Neues gelernt habe ).
Ich sehe dieses Projekt auch als ein Hobby, also werde ich mich noch in einige Themen tiefer einlesen und mit beschäftigen müssen.
Als OS dachte ich an Debian, da es dafür ja prädestiniert ist und ich somit zugleich ein Neues Gebiet habe, wo ich Neues lernen kann.

Das Thema NAS/Cloud würde ich eh erstmal weit hinten anstellen, aber wenn ich es alles mit VMs mache, ist der Server ja flexibel um Use-Cases erweiterbar.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## niklasschaefer (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Sehr schön ein Kollege vom Fach! Würde dir sogar ein C232 empfehlen das Asus P10i-s ist ein super Board. Hat Ipmi! Eine Cpu mit iGpu eher nicht aber der 1245 bringt sie auch mit wird aber von dem Board leider nicht genutzt da es eine dezierte Grafik mitbringt für 2D-Aufgaben. Wie du schon selber bemerkt hast due Angaben bei Alternate sind nicht richtig ich schaue bei sowas meistens bei Ark-Intel! 

Debain als System hört sich gut an! Vm's würde ich dfinitiv empfehlen und 32Gb im Server sind auch im super!

Und wenn du weitere Fragen hast kannst du dich auch gerne per PN an mich wenden.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Zum ersten wäre mal dein Budget interessant. 
Beim Thema Server würde ich auf etwas sparsamen mit vielen Kernen setzen. Ich denke da an Ryzen wenns bezahlbar sein soll. ECC RAM finde ich für deine Zwecke zu Overpowered. Für das Geld würde ich in die Quantität gehen.
Wenn du deine Hardware hast kommt noch die Frage auf, wie du das Betreiben willst. VMs sind zwar eine schöne Sache, jedoch geht beim Gaming eine jede Menge Leistung verloren.

Auf ebay gibt es viele generalüberholte Maschinen von vielen Herstellern. Du kannst dir da ja mal was aussuchen.


----------



## Eule4 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Hallo Hywelo50,

vom Budget dachte ich mir 1000€ bis 1500€, weniger wäre natürlich besser. 

Kannst du mir erläutern, warum lieber viele Kerne (6, 8, mehr?) und damit einhergehend weniger Takt pro Kern?
Ich hatte gelesen, dass es für Gameserver besser sein soll, lieber einen höheren Takt zu haben, oder stimmt das so nicht?

Die Überlegung mit Ryzen, bzw. einem i7 und normalem DDR4 hatte ich auch schon, da es günstiger ist.
Auch hier wäre meine Frage, ob die Befehlssätze eines Xeon im Vergleich zum i7, sowie die Korrektur bei ECC für meinen Anwendungsfall überhaupt notwendig sind, bzw. einen spürbaren Unterschied ausmachen?

Ist die Leistungsminderung beim Gaming in VMs auf den Server/die Serverleistung des Spieles bezogen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

OK das ist eine Menge Geld...

Wenn du ein, zwei, drei Gameserver plus TS3 plus ein bisschen was zum Testen hostest, sollte klar sein warum ein Dualcore nicht ausreicht ums mal auf die Spitze zu treiben. Je höher der Takt um so schneller wirds das stimmt. Aber auch Wärmer und Stromhungriger. Musst du selbst entscheiden.

ECC RAM wirst du nicht brauchen weil die Qualität der Daten ausreichend ist. Wenn du darüber eine Bank aufbauen möchtest würde sich das lohnen, da kann eine andere Binärzahl schnell fatale Folgen haben  . Auf die Performance wird sich das nicht auswirken.

Die VM wirst du im Spiel merken. TS3 oder Webhost sind da völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Eule4 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Das stimmt allerdings.
Und ich bin am Überlegen, ob das nicht zu overpowered für meine Zwecke ist.
Es ist ja auch verschwendetes Geld, wenn ein Großteil der Resourcen nicht genutzt werden.

Ich werde realistisch dauerhaft 2 Gameserver (TF2 und DoD:S), einen TS3-Server und ab und zu mal etwas zum Testen laufen haben.
Wenn man jetzt versucht möglichst günstig etwas aufzubauen, würde da ein Ryzen 5 1500X mit 16GB RAM ausreichen?

Und sollen es doch mehr als 4 Kerne werden, wäre bei einem Ryzen 7 1700 der Takt pro Kern schnell genug?


----------



## DOcean (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

kurze Idee zu den Servern...

Ich würde die heutzutage als Docker Container laufen lassen, viele Vorteile der VM aber weniger Ressourcen notwendig

Gibt auch fertige Docker Container für TF, TS3 und so weiter...


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Single Core bei Ryzen 7 ist gegenüber von solchen Kernmonstern mit ~1,5 - 2,0 Ghz super. Ich vermute das ist ein gutes Gesamtpaket für den Preis (bitte andere Meinungen!).
Aber schau bitte noch einmal bei Lapstore.de / Ebay usw. vorbei nach den gebrauchten Teilen.

Brauchst du noch sowas wie ne USV?

Ansonsten kann man sich einen normalen Ryzen mit viel RAM und Server Platten zulegen. Als Grafikkarte das günstigste was du bekommen kannst und keinen Strom verbraucht.

Du musst dann aber noch andere Faktoren mit einbeziehen. Der Server sollte direkt mit Lan angeschlossen sein, am besten in einem Keller wo es auch im Sommer kühl ist. 

Peripherie brauchst du nach der ertmaligen Installation nicht. Dafür gibts ja Fernwartung.


----------



## Eule4 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Ne, eine USV hatte ich nicht vorgesehen, will das ganze ja wie gesagt mehr als Hobby betreiben, nicht kommerziell.

Der Server soll/wird im Wohnzimmer stehen, dort ist es aber auch im Sommer maximal 25°C warm.

Ein System ATX-Board ist natürlich günstiger als ein Mini-ITX und man hat mehr Platz, bin da noch etwas am Hadern wegen der Gesamtgröße. 

Noch eine Frage zur SSD: Als Systemplatte, reicht da eine SATA SSD, oder sollte es eine PCIe/M.2 sein?


----------



## Hywelo50 (1. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Im Server Bereich? Keine Ahnung!

Aber im Desktop Bereich bringt eine M.2 nicht viel mehr als eine SATA SSD. Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall keine kaufen. Das schnelle sind halt die Zugriffszeiten und diese sind halt nur geringfügig schneller. Beim lesen und schreiben sind die natürlich ultra schnell.

Und wenn das Ding im Wohnzimmer steht, gehe ich mal davon aus das er leise sein soll? Sprich großer CPU Kühler (Macho) und gedämmtes Case (Define Reihe).


----------



## Pladdaah (3. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

hi ,

Schau dir mal Unraid an  

hat eig alles was du brauchst: 
*Docker Cointainer für TS3/Cloud
*VM's fü deine Server 
*Einfache Handhabung 

kann auch gratis getestet werden - läuft bei mir stabil und performant seit über 3 Jahren


----------



## Eule4 (4. August 2017)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Eigener Server für zu Hause (Gameserver/TS3/etc.)*

Hey,

danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir mal anschauen!

Ansonsten hatte ich mich die letzten Tage mal etwas durchgelesen und mir scheinen LXC-Container ganz angebracht was die Leistung und die Komplexität angeht.
Hatte in einer VM schon mal Proxmox getestet und war bisher recht angetan davon.
So könnte ich später auch, falls Bedarf besteht, z. B. vServer für Freunde erstellen.


----------

